# Sweet Soul Music - The Jackson 5 - The Motown Era - (1969 - 1975)



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

_"Do you like good music
That sweet soul music
Just as long as it's swingin'
Oh yeah oh yeah!"_

- Arthur Conley

View attachment 107107


*The Jackson 5*

The Jackson 5, or Jackson Five, currently known as the Jacksons, are an American family music group. Formed in 1964, the founding members were elder brothers Jackie, Tito and Jermaine. Younger brothers Marlon and Michael would join soon after.

They entered the professional music scene in 1967, signing with Steeltown Records and releasing two singles with the Steeltown label. In 1969, the group left Steeltown Records and signed with Motown.

The Jackson 5 was one of the first groups of black American performers to attain a crossover following, preceded by the Supremes, the Four Tops and the Temptations. They were also the first group to debut with four consecutive number one hits on the Hot 100 with the songs "I Want You Back", "ABC", "The Love You Save", and "I'll Be There". Scoring 16 top forty singles on the Hot 100, after continuing with further hits such as "Never Can Say Goodbye" and "Dancing Machine", most of the group with the exception of Jermaine, left Motown for Epic Records in 1975.

In 1980 the brothers, under their "Jacksons" moniker, were honored with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.

As "the Jackson 5" they were inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1997 and the Vocal Group Hall of Fame in 1999.

Two of the band's recordings ("ABC" and "I Want You Back") are among the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame's "500 Songs that Shaped Rock and Roll", while the latter track also included in the Grammy Hall of Fame.

Peak chart position on the US Billboard Hot 100 list in parentheses -

"*I Want You Back*" - 1969 - (# 1) -





 - (Live video - The Ed Sullivan Show)





 - (Studio version)

"*ABC*" 1970 - (# 1) -





 - (Live video - American Bandstand)





 - (Studio version)

"*The Love You Save*" - 1970 - (# 1) -





 - (Live video - The Ed Sullivan Show)





 - (Studio version)

"*I'll Be There*" - 1970 - (# 1) -





 - (Live video)





 - (Studio version)

"*Mama's Pearl*" - 1970 - (# 2) -





 - (Live video)





 - (Studio version)

"*Never Can Say Goodbye*" - 1971 - (# 2) -





 - (Live video)






"*Maybe Tomorrow*" - 1971 (# 20) -





 - (Live video)





 - (Studio version)

"*Sugar Daddy*" - 1971 - (# 10) -





 - (Live video)





 - (Studio version)

"*Little Bitty Pretty One*" - 1972 - (# 13) -






"*Lookin' Through The Windows*" - 1972 - (# 16) -





 - (Live video - Soul Train)





 - (Studio version)

"*Corner of the Sky*" - 1972 - (# 18) -





 - (Live video)





 - (Studio version)

"*Dancing Machine*" - 1974 - (# 2) -





 - (Live video - Tonight Show with Johnny Carson)





 - (Studio version)

"*I Am Love*" - 1974 - (# 15) -





 (Live video - The Cher Show)





 (Studio version)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am but a selective audience for Michael Jackson, or any of the Jacksons for that matter. But Michael & Company exploded into public view with _I Want You Back_. This is one wonderful song, conveying a sense of immediate and eruptive excitement right from its opening bars. While Michael did some really fine things after that, _I Want You Back_ remains, for me, his finest moment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> I am but a selective audience for Michael Jackson, or any of the Jacksons for that matter. But Michael & Company exploded into public view with _I Want You Back_. This is one wonderful song, conveying a sense of immediate and eruptive excitement right from its opening bars. While Michael did some really fine things after that, _I Want You Back_ remains, for me, his finest moment.


I always advise people to try and forget who and what he eventually became and to try instead to focus on who and what he once was...

This guy thought the tune was catchy enough to cover and there's no doubting just how cool this cat is -

Link only -


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> This guy thought the tune was catchy enough to cover and there's no doubting just how cool this cat is -


I Want You Back has spawned a lot of covers, including a clever one by The Piano Guys. But this one is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Back in my college days, my favorite Jackson 5 song was Dancing Machine. It's so goofy, with the "ohh bop diddy bop" background vocals, and it features a bubble machine at the bridge. 

Never Can Say Goodbye was another favorite, which Isaac Hayes made ultra cool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> I Want You Back has spawned a lot of covers, including a clever one by The Piano Guys. But this one is my absolute favorite.


Thank you for sharing that with me! - I had no idea that it even existed and what a revelation, eh? - Cooler than cool...

I did a search on "Jackson 5 I Want You Back Covers" and your tune was listed on this page -

http://www.covermesongs.com/2013/05/five-good-covers-i-want-you-back-the-jackson-5.html

along with this David Ruffin (of the Temptations) cover -

Link only -


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, but I couldn't ever get past MJ's boy vocals back then - far too shrill for me. They kept bringing to mind Diana Ross on helium.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Wonderful covers of _I Want You Back_!!! I loved all of them. Lake Street Dive is a fabulous cover band--the lead singer reminds me vocally so much of Amy Winehouse (and makes Amy's sad tale so much more poignant, seeing another path she might have taken, were she not who she was).


----------

